# TNT Oranges  with Liqueur



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

This makes a light ending to a heavy meal.
Zest 1 orange and fill a small saucepan with water about 1/3 full. Bring to boil and the zest to the water and boil 3-5 min. Drain and dry the zest with paper towels. Cut the ends off 6 large oranges, then slice off the peel and makes sure to get the white skin. cut the oranges in to slices about 1/3 inch thick.Check for and remove any seeds. Arange slices on a platter ocwelapping sprinkle slices with 1/2 cup chopped toasted walnuts set aside. Melt 2 Tab. butter in pan and then stir in 1/3 cup sugar,the dry orange zest, and 1/4 cointreau or brandy. Cook over med heat til sugar is dissolved. Add the juice of one orange and cook til is a med thick syrup. Spoon over the oranges and serve. This not kid friendly unless you top with something other than the liqueur.I just put more OJ with sugar for the kids
enjoy
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2012)

Yummy!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yummy! Thanks, Ma!


 Welcome sweetpea
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lovely, thanks Kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds good Kades  I would use the alcohol. A lot of it cooks off anyway. Maybe that's why my kids are so calm lol !


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds good Kades  I would use the alcohol. A lot of it cooks off anyway. Maybe that's why my kids are so calm lol !


 You just made my day
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You just made my day
> kades


Hey, a drop of alcohol won't kill them, the kids were not faffed over in the old days like they are now 
I got the odd sip of beer from my Dad when I was young, ate the odd worm, lost a few brain cells from falling out of trees but kids today can't even play without shoes because their feet are too sensitive


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds good Kades  I would use the alcohol. A lot of it cooks off anyway. Maybe that's why my kids are so calm lol !


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


>


 
Wasn't kidding about Brakpan being a bad town, people number their kids here or name them Spanner or Gearbox  
You know you're in brakpan when you see children chasing the postman!
Tried to phone the welfare but they didn't want me


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Wasn't kidding about Brakpan being a bad town, people number their kids here or name them Spanner or Gearbox
> You know you're in brakpan when you see children chasing the postman!
> Tried to phone the welfare but they didn't want me


 This happens all over the place. I have a bad habit of telling the krands to watch OUT. Don't fall, don't,don't till the go running outside to get away form me Kids need to be protected but not babied to death. Let em grow and learn.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This happens all over the place. I have a bad habit of telling the krands to watch OUT. Don't fall, don't,don't till the go running outside to get away form me Kids need to be protected but not babied to death. Let em grow and learn.
> kades


 
I agree! Kids need to explore, play barefoot, climb trees taste the odd bug etc. 
Caitlin sometimes nicks a sip of my Amarula liqueur when she thinks I'm not looking. I just pretend I didn't see. We all do naughty things at some point. Better my kids satisfy their curiousity now than end up drunk and in trouble the first time they get offered alcohol.
My children walk barefoot most of the summer, they don't have computer or TV games. They play outside every day, Caitlin gets a tiny glass of wine or a tot of Amarula on Christmas day and a tiny glass of champagne on New Years Eve. Daniel is younger so he just gets a sip from me and sometimes a sip from daddy too.
They eat fruit and veg each day, they only drink water, milk and diluted fruit juice. They are both healthy and active children and they look it too.
I'm not raising my kids with junk food and shoving them infront of a TV screen when I don't feel like being the mom.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I agree! Kids need to explore, play barefoot, climb trees taste the odd bug etc.
> Caitlin sometimes nicks a sip of my Amarula liqueur when she thinks I'm not looking. I just pretend I didn't see. We all do naughty things at some point. Better my kids satisfy their curiousity now than end up drunk and in trouble the first time they get offered alcohol.
> My children walk barefoot most of the summer, they don't have computer or TV games. They play outside every day, Caitlin gets a tiny glass of wine or a tot of Amarula on Christmas day and a tiny glass of champagne on New Years Eve. Daniel is younger so he just gets a sip from me and sometimes a sip from daddy too.
> They eat fruit and veg each day, they only drink water, milk and diluted fruit juice. They are both healthy and active children and they look it too.
> I'm not raising my kids with junk food and shoving them infront of a TV screen when I don't feel like being the mom.


My idea of a wonderful mom. To bad more aren't like you. Your kids will know where to go when they need to talk. Lucky kids and lucky mom.
kades


----------

